# Suggest Cheap Gaming PC for Bulk buying



## Ricky (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi, 

I have been assigned a task of setting up low cost gaming arcade comprising of 10 terminals. 

So now I need advice of TD members .. 

Requirement is simple..
-->Should be able to play all famous latest games (no issue of quality.. but must be playable)
--> Cheapest possible PC Configuration!!
-->  Thats it..

I went out and found that I can go for ..
Intel Dual Core 2.5 GHz.. (not c2d to cut down cost to half)
9400 series Card 
1 GB RAM
250 HDD
17" or 19" Monitor 

Can get above for Rs. 16-17K

But I am not sure as not in touch regarding latest offering and right price..

So kindly suggest.. if I can further get cheaper computer for this purpose, most probably task is to get each PC range of 15K ..


Can I opt for AMD as cheaper option and also use boards with decent onboard graphic options !!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 22, 2010)

i think to play the latest games you need to exclude the monitor from your budget

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------

here goes the config -

Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.9K
ASUS m2n68-am plus @ 2.2k 
A-data 2GB DDR2 800MHz @ 1.8k
XFX HD4650 512MB DDR2 @ 3.1k 
Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB @ 1.9k
FSP Saga II 400 Watts @ 2.3k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k

total - 15.7


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i think to play the latest games you need to exclude the monitor from your budget
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...



little change:

Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.9K 
ASUS m2n68-am plus @ 2.2k ---> graphics card extra.
A-data 2GB DDR2 800MHz @ 1.8k
XFX HD4650 512MB DDR2 @ 3.1k  ---> better sparkle 9500gt 512mb @ 2.5k
Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB @ 1.9k
FSP Saga II 400 Watts @ 2.3k ---> default psu
Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k ---> zebronics biji with psu @ 1.5k

skipping graphics card is not an option. IGP still lags a bit if playing latest games. a graphics card is very much necessary.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you for the inputs. 

Zebronics Bijli.. can you tell little more about its PSU power ratings ? Can it run 9500GT card effectively ?

Isn't there any option like mobo+graphic card combo with onboard dedicated graphics ?


----------



## Krow (Mar 23, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Thank you for the inputs.
> 
> Zebronics Bijli.. can you tell little more about its PSU power ratings ? Can it run 9500GT card effectively ?


He suggested FSP Saga 400 Watts for PSU. It is 80+ efficient. Can run 9500GT very well.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 23, 2010)

Amd Athlon II x2 240                        -> 3k
MSI K9N6PGM2-V Motherboard           -> 2k
A-Data 2GB DDR2 RAM 800mhz           -> 2k
Western Digital HDD 160GB                -> 1.5k
Powercolor HD 4670 512MB GDDR3      -> 3.5k 
Zebronics Bijli Pc case with 400w PSU -> 2k 
Acer 15.6" X163WA LCD                    -> 4.5k 

total : 19k

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------

dude for staying future proof for 1 year i suggest a 4670 , if you want to cut down get a minimum 9 series gpu / you can get a 8600GT 256MD GDDR3 for 3.5k

---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------

dude for staying future proof for 1 year i suggest a 4670 , if you want to cut down get a minimum 9 series gpu / you can get a 8600GT 256MD GDDR3 for 3.5k

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------

alternatively, why don't you send a e-mail to DELL or HP business solutions i am sure they would be ready to oblige and make you a good gaming pc for 20k ....@10 pcs


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Thank you for the inputs.
> 
> Zebronics Bijli.. can you tell little more about its PSU power ratings ? Can it run 9500GT card effectively ?
> 
> Isn't there any option like mobo+graphic card combo with onboard dedicated graphics ?



there is but performance so bad that its better buy an ultra cheap mobo & get a better graphics card with the rest of money.



NoasArcAngel said:


> Amd Athlon II x2 240                        -> 3k
> MSI K9N6PGM2-V Motherboard           -> 2k
> A-Data 2GB DDR2 RAM 800mhz           -> 2k
> Western Digital HDD 160GB                -> 1.5k
> ...



nice config. but screen will b very small. even if its square.



Krow said:


> He suggested FSP Saga 400 Watts for PSU. It is 80+ efficient. Can run 9500GT very well.



it'll run anything upto HD5770 or GTS250. & its a good company, Forton Power Supply (FPS).


----------



## Ricky (Mar 27, 2010)

Here we don't have 240 but some 525 with 7MB total cache memory


Also, they have iBall PSUs if asked for good one.
iBall standard 400 watt : Rs. 700
iBall Sprint 450 watt : Rs. 1800 

..is that iball can be trusted ?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Here we don't have 240 but some 525 with 7MB total cache memory
> 
> 
> Also, they have iBall PSUs if asked for good one.
> ...



525? whats that? heard Phenom II X2 545 only 

iBall Sprint? better take VIP 400W Gold. it should cost 1.4-1.5k & is better than iBall stuff.


----------



## Krow (Mar 27, 2010)

Considered buying the thing online? Where are you located Ricky? That may help a lot in locating a good dealer nearby.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been assigned a task of setting up low cost gaming arcade comprising of 10 terminals.
> 
> ...



take a look
Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.9K 
amd 780 based mobo ~3.5-4k
transcend 2GB DDR2 800MHz @ 1.8k
sparkle 9500gt 512mb @ 2.5k
Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB @ 1.9k
zebronics biji with psu @ 1.5k

till now its around 14k
for monitor increase ur budget a li'l bit and buy a 15/17 inch lcd


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> take a look
> Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.9K
> amd 780 based mobo ~3.5-4k
> transcend 2GB DDR2 800MHz @ 1.8k
> ...



a 780G board will cost below 3.5k. a 785G will cost below 4k. i'll recommend a 785G, better avl. & also for HDD, he can get Samsung F3 Eco 500Gb for as low as 2k.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> a 780G board will cost below 3.5k. a 785G will cost below 4k. i'll recommend a 785G, better avl. & also for HDD, he can get Samsung F3 Eco 500Gb for as low as 2k.


well.. ok
but what about his budget?
its kinda difficult


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 28, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> well.. ok
> but what about his budget?
> its kinda difficult



if he getting graphics card & as its for mass buying. i feel even 760G will suffix. 785G will have no good effect. also boards from Bio* cost pretty low. hif he get 10 bio mobo, he will may get each 760G mobo (old stock) for as low as 2k maybe. also X2 240 will cost low. say 2.7k/pps.

but the final conclusion is, a gaming pc for as low as 16k is impossible. he'll need 18k or more.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 30, 2010)

Here they say RAM is kind of costly these days, generic RAM is around 1100-1200 Rupees these days.  I in plan to give a visit to Delhi to buy the stuff once its finalized. 

Do you think Zebronic Bijli with PSU you can handle graphic cards as I heard that most of the card failures are because of poor PSU being used !

Also as suggested here .. integreted 785G chipset from AMD.. how are they compared to dedicated graphic card.. anyone with personal experience with both ?

Also, I see that a general board will cost around 2K + 2.8 to 3K for 9500GT card = around 5K 


So spending 1K extra is worthy or should buy integrated solution ie. like 780G for Rs. 4K ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 30, 2010)

the 9500 gt is more powerful than the onboard hd3200 graphics of 780g chipset

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------

the Zebronic Bijli comes with 400W PSU which can handle 9500gt easily


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> the 9500 gt is more powerful than the onboard hd3200 graphics of 780g chipset
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------
> 
> the Zebronic Bijli comes with 400W PSU which can handle 9500gt easily



9500GT twice as powerful as 780G/785G (OC will bring about only about 25% better boost in performance). get as cheap 9500GT as possible. cause 1Gb version or even DDR3 versions cost more & don't justify performance with the added cost.

the 400W PSU not so good but not too bad that they can't even power a lower end card. will handle 9500GT or HD4670. also HD5670 & GT240. it can power upto a 9600GT (highly not recommended until & unless the card belongs to your enemy ).


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 3, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> 9500GT twice as powerful as 780G/785G (OC will bring about only about 25% better boost in performance). get as cheap 9500GT as possible. cause 1Gb version or even DDR3 versions cost more & don't justify performance with the added cost.
> 
> the 400W PSU not so good but not too bad that they can't even power a lower end card. will handle 9500GT or HD4670. also HD5670 & GT240. it can power upto a 9600GT (highly not recommended until & unless the card belongs to your enemy ).





just read all through.... i think you should go with9500gt.... you dont have too many options at this budget


----------



## Ricky (Apr 15, 2010)

Guys .. can anyone tell me current pricing for nehru place..

They are way high than suggested here:

Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz +  ASUS m2n68-am plus  = 4870 (as expected )
But 

9500GT 512 MB is asking Rs. ~3500 !!..
9400 1 GB for Rs. ~2600 

What do you suggest.. I still have 1 week to make the purchase..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Guys .. can anyone tell me current pricing for nehru place..
> 
> They are way high than suggested here:
> 
> ...



its way too high. if u not mind buying online, may talk to MediaHome guys. if they got it on stock.


----------



## icebags (Apr 17, 2010)

don't forget abt the monitor itself ::
u should probably buy 15" (resolution 1024X768 is supported by all games - old or new) stuff and avoid buying anything of higher resolution that requires much graphic power.

also, its best if u as them what games they will play and check their normal requirements. if they later run CRYSIS in a 17/19" monitor @ 1440X900 and say its not running smooth, u will be in trouble.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 17, 2010)

I will not go less than 19" monitor but thats not a problem as games allow resolution settings, so will adjust  them at playable settings... this is we mostly do if game do not run properly.. isn't !!

@SAM

At mediahouse website, they do have 9500GT but listed at Rs. 3500  , other things are more than market price.


----------



## icebags (Apr 18, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I will not go less than 19" monitor but thats not a problem as games allow resolution settings, so will adjust  them at playable settings... this is we mostly do if game do not run properly.. isn't !!



Ricky-ji, most 19'' monitors have native resolution of 1440x900, u set any less resoltion and the picture will look wacky and stretched < > .

and always remember more resolution = you need more grafix power.

my 19" montor runs @ 1440x900 with a XFX 8800GT at the just "smooth" condition with some modern games at high settings. for ex. Devil may cry. crysis refuses to run that much smooth at ultra hi setting tho - FPS drops @ 17/18.

i just think you should check these stuff with customer. or customer may cry. 

pls check those new 18.5" monitors those have native resolution of 1366 x 768. but idk if this resolution is supported by most games. check check !


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2010)

icebags said:


> i just think you should check these stuff with customer. or customer may cry.



+1. good point even i missed to mention earlier. Ricky its about consumer. so get 17" monitor or 18.5" with low resolution. else game will look *UGLY*.


----------



## acewin (Apr 19, 2010)

BTW, HD4670 is much better than 9500GT, so if you are pushing on getting nVidia think again.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2010)

acewin said:


> BTW, HD4670 is much better than 9500GT, so if you are pushing on getting nVidia think again.



OC'd HD4670 = 9600GT, which is 2 times faster than 9500GT, even the GDDR3 edition.


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2010)

I made the purchase and settled  with 9500GT(1GB) + amd II X2 250 + M2n68am Se2 + 2GB kingston RAM + 500W CoolerMaster PSU + WD 320GB hdd + Iball Cabinet .
However, slight mistake, instead of m2n68am Plus board , I purchased m2n68am SE2 .. means fewer ports and dimms .

Anyways, I noted it only after when all PCs were ready ...  

Tat everything is working find except sound...  Installed windows7, I can see that hd sound is listed in device manager and when installed included driver, its hows realtek hd sound but when I try to play any sound, windows says.. "no sound card found " !! This is problem with all system built.. !.. any solution ?


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I made the purchase and settled  with 9500GT(1GB) + amd II X2 250 + M2n68am Se2 + 2GB kingston RAM + 500W CoolerMaster PSU + WD 320GB hdd + Iball Cabinet .
> However, slight mistake, instead of m2n68am Plus board , I purchased m2n68am SE2 .. means fewer ports and dimms .
> 
> Anyways, I noted it only after when all PCs were ready ...
> ...



shouldn't have bought the Extreme Power PSU. its not good. for that price many good options already available.


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2010)

I thought coolermaster was good, besides it was the only option, rest were mostly unknown brands like icool, adcom but cheaper.

What do you think about the problem of sound in every pc ?


----------



## Ricky (May 15, 2010)

Problem of sound solved, was merely about incompatible drivers !


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 15, 2010)

It's late, but I seriously think that you should have gone for HD 4670. You might have to replace the 9500s within a year or 2. It isn't really a gfx card for gaming, just for some casual stuff, more like an HTPC card. And yes, I assume the arcade will be air conditioned, so the cooler master will do, the card doesn't consume too much electricity anyways.


----------



## ankushkool (May 16, 2010)

Hey guys my friend is plannin 2 buy a PC for basic home use (in mumbai)... should i suggest the following(prices are approx):

Budget 20-22k

Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.9K
ASUS m2n68-am plus @ 2.2k 
2GB DDR2 800MHz @ 2k
Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB @ 1.9k
Optical Drive: 1k
Cabinet with PSU: 2k
19" Monitor(Samsung/Dell): 6-7k
Keyboard mouse: 1k
Speakers(altec): 500
UPS: 2k

is it good, will a mobo with integrated GPU come in this budget, and can someone suggest a Intel alternative for the proxy!


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.9K



look out for X2 250.



ankushkool said:


> *ASUS m2n68-am plus @ 2.2k *



no to Nvidia based AM3 mobo. lacks many features. go for 760 or even 785G based mobo. if Biostar, stay away from the boards starting with A. eg: A780G, etc. 



ankushkool said:


> 2GB DDR2 800MHz @ 2k



first check local prices of DDR3. your friend maybe able slip in a DDR3 board in the budget.



ankushkool said:


> *Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB @ 1.9k*



a big NO. Samsung-Seagate-WD Blue/Green 500Gb available for 2-2.1k



ankushkool said:


> *Cabinet with PSU: 2k*



better 1.4k. save money, invest in processor. upgrade to DDR3 ram. and maybe better motherboard. else invest in better PSU.



ankushkool said:


> 19" Monitor(Samsung/Dell): 6-7k



look out for AOC. heard they are cheaper. or Benq 



ankushkool said:


> *Keyboard mouse: 1k*



basic 600 bucks logitech will work well.



ankushkool said:


> *UPS: 2k*



1.4k 600VA UPS from iBall or Zebronics should take care. rest of money going in mobo or rams.



ankushkool said:


> is it good, will a mobo with integrated GPU come in this budget, and can someone suggest a Intel alternative for the proxy!



740G = G41-G45.
760G = Intel's onboard graphics in new pentium (Core i3 based).
785G = Intel's i3-i5 based graphics. 

this should give u a rough idea, where Intel's graphics stand.

with Intel, nothing more than dual core. G31 or luckily G41. AMD's X2 will play football with those pcs.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 17, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> with Intel, nothing more than dual core. G31 or luckily G41. AMD's X2 will play football with those pcs.



What do you mean by that?


----------



## coderunknown (May 17, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> What do you mean by that?



with that budget, OP can only go for Athlon II X2 or Dual core (both fall in same price). & Athlon II coupled with a 785G will beat the intel counterpart in almost every benchmark. even OC (Athlon II can be OC using stock HSF more than Intel). will loose in power consumption, maybe.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 17, 2010)

yeah, I've always maintained that if budget is any kind of concern for you, better go for AMD, they are much more VFM than Intel


----------



## ankushkool (May 18, 2010)

Thanks 4 de help...



Sam.Shab said:


> look out for X2 250.
> no to Nvidia based AM3 mobo. lacks many features. go for 760 or even 785G based mobo. if Biostar, stay away from the boards starting with A. eg: A780G, etc.



could u recommend few 760/785G mobos which would be around 2-2.5k!


----------



## ankushkool (May 18, 2010)

one more thing... most ppl who buy PC 4 basic go for a cabinet with PSU, is it recommended 2 get a separate PSU? is it necessary?


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> Thanks 4 de help...
> 
> 
> 
> could u recommend few 760/785G mobos which would be around 2-2.5k!



my pleasure  asus & Biostar only two company giving out good 760 & 780G boards for low cost. however not quite remember the model number. however gigabyte recently released an 740G based AM3 board. DDR3. cost about 2.4k or so.



ankushkool said:


> one more thing... most ppl who buy PC 4 basic go for a cabinet with PSU, is it recommended 2 get a separate PSU? is it necessary?



if budget allows i'll suggest go. if tight on budget, may skip. cause good PSU will cost at least 1.5k. below it, you pay 1k or 1.2k, you'll get a enhanced desi PSU. no use.


----------



## ankushkool (May 19, 2010)

Great! thanks guys


----------

